

Intel Shreds Sales People For Not Understanding CPU Stickers - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9100/business/intel-shreds-sales-people-for-not-understanding-cpu-stickers

======
burgerbrain
Whine whine whine. I don't expect car consumers to know what the differences
between different engines is, but I do expect car salesmen to know. _That is
their purpose._ If computer salesmen aren't going to take the time to figure
out Intel's product line (seriously, only 24 processors is not a unreasonable
thing to learn), then what _are_ they doing?

